# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Видеоредактор Lightworks, отмеченный премией Оскар, станет открытым продуктом

## Kuzz

Компания EditShare приняла решение перевести известный пакет для нелинейного видеомонтажа Lightworks в разряд открытых продуктов. Lightworks активно используется в киноиндустрии, использующие Lightworks монтажёры не раз побеждали в технических номинациях премий Оскар и Эмми. В заявлении EditShare утверждается, что компания видит в открытии исходных текстов большой потенциал для дальнейшего развития проекта.

Лицензия, под которой будут открыты исходные тексты, не называется, но утверждается, что сторонние разработчики будут иметь возможность вносить изменения в проект и продавать разработанные для видеоредактора плагины через централизованный каталог дополнений. Завершение первого этапа открытия исходных текстов намечено на третий квартал текущего года, в настоящий момент заинтересованным в проекте разработчикам предлагается заполнить анкету.

Lightworks отличается удобным интерфейсом и непревзойденным набором поддерживаемых функций, среди которых большой набор средств для синхронизации видео и звука, возможности по наложению разнообразных видеоэффектов в режиме реального времени, "родная" поддержка видео с разрешением SD, HD и 2K в форматах DPX и RED, средства для одновременного редактирования данных, снятых на несколько камер. 

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Как я понял, софт не поддерживает MPEG2, ergo *продавать* его будет со временем всё сложнее :)

----------


## Kuzz

*Видеоредактор Lightworks будет портирован под Linux*

Активно используемый в киноиндустрии пакет для нелинейного видеомонтажа Lightworks, об открытии исходных текстов было объявлено в прошлом месяце, будет портирован для работы на платформе Linux. В настоящий момент Lightworks работает только на платформах Windows 7 и Windows XP, но по заявлению разработчиков одним из стимулов к открытию исходных текстов проекта, была задача по дополнительному привлечению заинтересованных лиц к помощи по переносу пакета на платформы Linux и Mac OS X. Распространяемый в исходных текстах выпуск Lightworks запланирован на конец года, о том будет ли готова поддержка Linux в этом выпуске не сообщается.

opennet.ru

----------

